# My Alpaca shawl pattern



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

For Sue D and other KP members: I welcome your comments on my pattern. Feel free to PM me with any questions. Carlyta


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern for your lovely Alpaca shawl. Though I don't do much crocheting any more, I'll be sure to give this a try.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it is lovely but alas! I do not crochet!!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to use this pattern for my next prayer shawl, but not quite as long. Thanks so much for sharing your own design!! God Bless!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Really pretty, I plan to make it! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you Carlyta
I'll put this on my to do list.
My friend will love it for her birthday in Oct.
Love your color choice, too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks but when I tried to download it--nothing happened! I wanted to see it before saving it. Did I do something wrong? Jane


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

No Janeway you didn't do anything wrong for some reason these types of files don't work.. sometimes we get lucky but for the most part on my computer I can't open them.. and there are lots of us that have the same problem... I don't know why its a option... but then there are those that have no problem with them... sometimes if I run a scan with my anti virus program I'll be able to use those links but I just don't bother.... it would of been nice to see though...LOL



Janeway said:


> Thanks but when I tried to download it--nothing happened! I wanted to see it before saving it. Did I do something wrong? Jane


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Carlyta..what a gorgeous shawl and how kind and generous you are to share with us..

If anyone can convert this to a PDF file ..please do so as I can open the D/L pattern I cannot save or print it.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I took the liberty of converting your beautiful pattern to a PDF file so everyone can download it without problems. I tried to PM it to you but there was no way to attach the file, so I am doing it here. I hope you don't mind.
You are so generous to share your work with us!
Thanks!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but when I tried to download it--nothing happened! I wanted to see it before saving it. Did I do something wrong? Jane


The same with me,- just all kind of stupid numbers and nothing else ! How frastrating is that ? Well, I'm glad, that there are many of paterns out everywhere to choose from !


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but when I tried to download it--nothing happened! I wanted to see it before saving it. Did I do something wrong? Jane


The same with me,- just all kind of stupid numbers and nothing else ! How frastrating is that ? Well, I'm glad, that there are many of paterns out everywhere to choose from !


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fialka said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks but when I tried to download it--nothing happened! I wanted to see it before saving it. Did I do something wrong? Jane
> ...


That is because you have to have Word to open the file. Use the PDF file in my post above. Let me know if you can't open the PDF file and I'll help you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yet another reason I LOVE my KP girlfriends...especially Arizona sisters....TY TY TY ...
You are a doll Vicki.



vjh1530 said:


> I took the liberty of converting your beautiful pattern to a PDF file so everyone can download it without problems. I tried to PM it to you but there was no way to attach the file, so I am doing it here. I hope you don't mind.
> You are so generous to share your work with us!
> Thanks!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Admin...Please delete duplicate post.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone Vicki converted my pattern to PDF so you can download if you haven't done it yet. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Please feel free to pm me if you have a problem. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you. Have a good weekend. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. I hope you decide to try it one day. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. You can use another yarn too.
Let me know how it works out. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Let me know how it works out. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Let me know how it works out. Please pm me if you have any problems. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Were you able to download this pattern? Vicki converted it to a PDF file. Let me know if you got it. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Ronie--I believe I downloaded this pattern in word and not as a PDF file but Vickie converted it to PDF for me. I hope you can download it now. Let me know if you got it. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, Camilla. Vicki converted it to a PDF. Were you able to download it? Let me know. I'll have to remember to convert my patterns to PDF in the future. Have a good weekend. Carlyta


----------



## novame52 (Oct 17, 2011)

What a lovely shaw/wrap. I really like the color choices, too. GJC


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you. Have a good weekend. Carlyta


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carlyta, the shawl is lovely, and looks like a quick crochet. Thank you very much for posting it for us to use! :thumbup:


----------



## jennylynn (May 16, 2011)

This is just beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing. You are so talented! I can't wait to crochet one for myself.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Have a good weekend. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Let me know how it turns out and if you have any problems please pm me. Carlyta


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks sweets...it is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!!!

Oh FYI...if you hit quote reply to your answers to others it will say their quote and answer them directly...like I did here..

HAPPY HAPPY EASTER to you and your family Carlyta...
Yes I thanked Vicki too...she is a sweetie!



Carlyta said:


> Thanks, Camilla. Vicki converted it to a PDF. Were you able to download it? Let me know. I'll have to remember to convert my patterns to PDF in the future. Have a good weekend. Carlyta


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

This is beautiful. I may have to learn how to crochet so I can make this. I love the colors you used also. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Hope you try crocheting one day. Carlyta


----------



## ArtsyCraftsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern. It's been added to my *to do list*. I will be bringing the pattern along with me to Stitches South this week and purchase some yarn to make it.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Let me know if you have any problems and have a good time. Carlyta


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you Carlyta and Vicki!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome. Let me know if you have any problems. Carlyta


----------



## aihanako (Apr 6, 2012)

sooo awesome of you!!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you. Have a good week. Carlyta


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

The pattern wouldnt open for me.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Please pm me your email address. I'll send you the PDF version. Carlyta


----------

